# Vizsla Forum Evolution Limit.



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Has the Vizsla Forum reached it's final evolution point for you and your pup?

Is it time you left the forum to live life with your k9 partner if all teething, learning question's have been debated and answered for you!

Does it now frustrate rather than inform? Has the fun element now deserted the site for you?

Do you think there is a time scale to when this time comes, regarding the age of your pup?


Hobbsy :'(


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Not yet  I was way for a couple of weeks due to work and I missed it. Stuff is repeating, yes, but its because people don't know how to search  Not related to this forum, btw. Working in IT, i get questions all day long, and most of them would be solved with typing things into Google and clicking on the first match!

I do wish more people would come to this forum... Some Vizsla owners I've met would've _really_ benefited from this forum.
Especially the one who told me that Dre is aggressive, because she saw his teeth while he was playing with her puppy. Wut?


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Interesting questions Hobbsy. It looks like you are asking for opinions, so here is mine.

I think the forum changes as the participating members change. I also think that Vs are such characters that there is no end to the information that can be useful and that part of the fun of this forum is swapping stories regardless of age (owner or pup!). 

Personally, I skip through posts that I know will frustrate me or I'll skip entire threads altogether. I spend the time I have allocated for the forum reading the topics and looking at the pictures that interest me. Sometimes they are relevant for Savannah, sometimes they are so out of my experience that I am just fascinated (looking forward to your next installment SniperJohn!). When I have something I think is useful to contribute, I do. Sometimes it's been well received. Sometimes it hasn't.

I think the tolerance level for the various tempests in our teapot vary by topic and by individual and I think the moderators do a great job keeping the forcefulness of our dedication within reasonable bounds. I also think that they have a moving target keeping the posts direct without being rude and that tactics like locking threads and being able to block some information help the process.

Finally, I think having a mix of long-term and new members gives our forum a sense of continuity that I don't see in many places on the internet. I hope that we can continue to keep the exchange of information lively as well as respectful because the real winners when we all succeed are our Vs.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm not arrogant enough to think I know everything vizsla related, and I hope I never get that way.
I do tend to lean more to the hunting side of the forum, and I'm always a sucker for puppy pictures.


----------



## ZekeSnow (Jul 4, 2013)

As a newer member, I get knew info everyday! Advice from those who give it! If I like it I use it and if I don't find it useful I don't! All in all! Everything about this forum is great for me and I'm sure countless others! I tend to stay on the hunting section simply because that where I find the best advice for what my V loves to do! No complaints at all from my end and literally look at this forum countless times every day!!! 

Keep it up guys! This forum is a lifesaver!!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I find that as Dharma gets older I have fewer things to chat about. There are a few new things for her that have come up and I have shared them. If I need an answer for a question then I will look into it or post. Lately I have not been so keen to get onto the forum as much as I used to though....... That doesn't mean that I don't check in regularly, I just am more selective about what I read I guess. My puppy is constantly changing and is just getting more energy and being silly more often..... even a little bit more feisty.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Hobbsy,
I always post with the thought that the "guests" (at present 48 lurkers) are viewing a post. When you see what members are logged on (at the lower left) you also can see the number of "guests". These are the visitors or the folks that like to listen to "talk shows" but never call in.

I truly believe that we do not really understand our dogs, not even the best of the master trainers know all there is inside the dog's mind. It is an evolution of canine science that is fascinating. 

We can always learn from a forum. 

The two things, I think, that will kill this forum is over "political correctness" and laziness on the part of the poster.

Political correctness; as in never wanting to upset anyone by taking a position.

Laziness by not using the "search" key to look to get the "basic" questions answered FIRST before posting.

I'll play a tempest every once in awhile regarding things like PETA or HSUS or the folks that want to take my second amendment rights away. Sometimes you have to stand for something you believe in or state something you have experienced that goes against common belief. This is where a truly open forum shines. 

The moderators for this forum are excellent. I appreciate when they have stepped in over the years.

There are many greater problems in the world than our Hungarian Pointers issues. My dogs, like those of many others, are the pressure release valves in a world gone nuts.

My .02.

Happy trails,
RBD


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

What an amazing thread...
When I found the forum, I was on deaths row... no Joke... I had just put Foxy down and my heart... well, what heart!
I consumed every ounce of love offered on this web site... no I SUCKED it up like an addict!
I lived my dog through you... all of you... hunters, condo cuddlers, everyone was on my radar... drinking in your photos and thoughts, and this place allowed me so share my story, and my grief, and live with my baby again through you. 
And then I got a new dog... surprised as I am... it would not have happened if it had not been from the "Positive energy & Love" I received from this place.
And I am whole again... and I have so much new direction, like a gift from you... the hunters, precious UK wire v's, new pup mama's&Papa's...everyone has a question, and sometimes I even have an answer, and when I have a thought, I can put it out there...like to the Universe, and something wonderful comes back to me!
Sometimes I just blow everything off... 
and sometimes I get sucked in.
I love this place, and I feel so bonded to All of the beautiful dogs I see here, and to all of you PERSONALITIES!!!
What a boring place it would be with out you!!!
Please never leave... PLEASE!!!!! :'( :'( :'(


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

I enjoy this forum, for a couple of reasons. Its nice to have a place just for vizslas. So much of the other boards and such I tend to frequent are all breed and hunting dog related. While they are nice, it's nice to settle in a vizsla place. 
It's also global and really cool to hear about how people hunt and do things over on the other side of the pond, so to speak. Very cool. 
I also figure that I can learn something from you folks, and hopefully, if I have something I can help someone with, that's great too.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Like people -Health & Education issues never end 4 the PUP - V's learn their entire life & as owners it's are responsibility to work with them every day - there are no DUMB V's - just lazy owners !!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

My take on it is that if you're interested in something, you can never stop learning, I personally don't mind questions that seem to crop up repeatedly now and again as a) usually there's a slightly different scenario with each one and b) it serves to reinforce the current thinking behind the replies.
Political Correctness can be a bane, especially for a moderator, (I'm probably one of the most un-pc people I know in real life lol), but you've gotta give members a fair crack of the whip to post their feelings, knowing when to draw a line under a thread is the tricky part.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Me and Darcy went through a stage like this, last year as the forum was coming up with the same questions time after time.But I feel now that if we can welcome new forum members and perhaps help with any questions or issues that they might have, then of course we should be encouraged to stay. We all have little arguments or disagree with something on here but that is what makes it such a great forum, at the and of the day each of us have one common interest, and that is the love and welfare of our beautiful Vizsla.. 
long live the forum and ALL it's members..


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - great forum - at the end of the day - every V & owner is unique - a personal post or reply is that just what it is - when the forum becomes a cookie cutter - all is LOST - 4 new or old forum members - if it gets boring - U you have already left !!! - a personal answer is what most seek - never change that !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Please carry on. Although, I do not always reply to posts, I am making my decisions on how to train my V pup and what to feed him with, after extensive research including of what information is available on this forum. 'Search' option is extremely helpful. I am sure that my puppy will have more Christmas presents (such as interactive toys, chili dog coat and sweater, etc.) than anybody else in my household. Thanks to this forum, I can get what my puppy needs.


----------

